# Complete Diesel



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can any of the old brigade remember from some time back, a member making his van to run on diesel only, for heating, cooking, as well as running the vehicle, Cannot remember what he did about the fridge. Just wondered if we had any one else doing this and how they got on.
He did go into the subject quite intelligently and proceeded with his plans.
Mind you if ANY member knows about this subject please feel free to jump in.


cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Possibly fitted Peltier modules to the fridge? Otherwise a diesel burner.

Peter


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't know how it was done but I certainly remember the thread:wink2:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Can any of the old brigade remember from some time back, a member making his van to run on diesel only, for heating, cooking, as well as running the vehicle, Cannot remember what he did about the fridge. Just wondered if we had any one else doing this and how they got on.
> He did go into the subject quite intelligently and proceeded with his plans.
> Mind you if ANY member knows about this subject please feel free to jump in.
> 
> cabby


I put "cooking with Diesel" in the search box and got quite a few hits along with this one:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-printtopic-1-40170-0-0-asc-viewresult-1.html
You may find what you want with a search.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Here is one I found ... a strange title but some interesting comments about a totally diesel powered van

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20-motorhome-chitchat/32951-grumpy-said-yes.html#post304471 << Click

The advanced search engine on here is really very good :wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for that, both of those threads. It was indeed the Murvi of Dr Roy -Musical not medical, that I was thinking about. I take it they are no longer members and kept us up to date on their travels.

However reading some of the comments on the other thread makes sense to me as well, A fully LPG powered vehicle.Leisure and engine. One could have 2 tanks, one either side say, to give a total 100 litres of LPG. With change over for emergencies.
This of course could only be with a petrol engined van.

Your thoughts and comments please.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> Here is one I found ... a strange title but some interesting comments about a totally diesel powered van
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20-motorhome-chitchat/32951-grumpy-said-yes.html#post304471 << Click
> 
> The advanced search engine on here is really very good :wink2:


Yup, even I can find stuff sometimes.

Just saying >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My goodness gracious me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kev has found something that works on the new forum set up. Hurrah:surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise:>>>>>>

cabby

Anyway what about thoughts on a complete LPG Van kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> My goodness gracious me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kev has found something that works on the new forum set up. Hurrah:surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise:>>>>>>
> 
> cabby
> 
> Anyway what about thoughts on a complete LPG Van kev.


Couldn't do with the extra noise over the TV mate, also no mention of an oven and we must have one of those, but intriguing nevertheless.


----------

